# Ấm chén men lam là gì? Nguồn gốc của chúng?



## gomsubaokhanh (4/9/21)

Các sản phẩm từ men lam từ lâu đã xuất hiện và trở nên thân quen trong cuộc sống người Việt. Mà trong đó, ấm chén men lam sang trọng, đỉnh cao bậc nhất chưa bao giờ “thất sủng” trong trái tim những người yêu gốm.


*Lịch sử hình thành của ấm chén men lam*

Ấm chén men lam vốn được coi là đỉnh cao của gốm sứ Bát Tràng bởi chúng được hình thành từ bài men có tuổi đời lâu nhất xứ gốm nơi đây. Men lam xuất hiện từ thế kỷ 14. Các sản phẩm men lam có tông lam trắng đặc trưng, dễ dàng nhận thấy dù đứng với bất cứ sản phẩm nào khác.

Nguyên liệu hình thành nên men lam là cao lanh, trường thạch, đá hạ triểu… kết hợp cùng loại đá màu được nghiền nhỏ trong gần 100 tiếng. Kết hợp với công thức bí truyền, người nghệ nhân ra đời ra bài men quý với đủ các sắc độ từ lam thẫm tới lam chì.




Điểm đặc biệt của men lam là chúng không để trần như những loại men khác. Các sản phẩm ấm chén men lam luôn được phủ một lớp men trắng trước, rồi mới sử dụng men lam để vẽ họa tiết lên.

Cùng lối vẽ phóng bút, những bộ ấm chén men lam nói riêng và các sản phẩm gốm sứ men lam nói chung ngày càng phát triển cho tới thế kỉ 16. Chỉ với một màu lam đa sắc trầm mặc, kết hợp trên nền men trắng nhưng vẫn thể hiện được hoàn hảo mọi hoa văn: nhân vật, phong cảnh hay sơn thủy

Nhưng vạn vật vốn có quy luật, có thịnh tất sẽ suy. Sự chuyển mình không ngừng của gốm sứ ở thế kỉ 17 cùng sự kém chau chuốt trong các sản phẩm đã khiến men lam dường như bị lu mờ. Thay vào đó, lối khắc chạm nổi lên ngôi.

Cho đến thế kỷ 18, những người nghệ nhân gốm đã một lần nữa đem men lam quay trở lại, chính thức trả lại ngôi vương hoàng kim vào thế kỷ 19.

Ấm chén men lam đẹp, mộc mạc, trang nhã, mang một vẻ đẹp rất Việt Nam. Mặc cho thăng trầm có qua đi, những sản phẩm mang hồn dân tộc ấy vẫn luôn đắt giá và trân quý cho đến tận bây giờ.




Xem thêm:  Bạn biết gì về ấm chén men lam đỉnh cao gốm Bát Tràng?


----------

